# inertial drivenshotgun delema



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wanted to get some input on the Franchi I12 shotgun...good, bad, etc.. I LOVE my 835, but unfortunately I had MAJOR surgery to my right shoulder last November after six dislocations, and I am trully not so sure I'll ever be able to pump my shotgun...or shoot my bow effectively ever again. I've got a birthday commin up and the girlfriend made the mistake of saying there was NO LIMIT this year...well almost no limit. Anyway, with the way my shoulder is healing, it looks like my trusty old 835 is going to be relegated to turkey season ony  . that brings me to my delema...my local sporting goods store can get me a SBEII in a 26" bbl in APG for $1399.00 (absolutely KILLS the local Gander Mountain's price) or they have an I12 in a 26" bbl in APG for $699.00 Should I save her the ching and ask for the I12 or go for the SBEII at twice the price? :roll: I do and have used 3 1/2's for geese and spring turkey but I also know how effective and efficient the new 3" loads are. Whatdaya say guys?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know much about the Franchi.......but when ever you buy a top of the line gun....ie SBEII, Extrema 2, SX3 or what ever you will get a quality gun. One thing is go down to 3" shell. But a good aftermarket choke....ie drakekiller, patternmaster, etc and save on ammo and your shoulder.

Look at the Extrema 2 with KO system. Great gun.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually only use 3 1/2" BB and BBB loads for those humungous, late season residents we have here that get a little um...gun shy by about the middle of Janruary. I've still got 3 1/2 cases of 3" 1's, 2's and BB loads that I never got to use due to spending 7 weeks in a sling and binder this season! Man that SUCKED!! Don't get me wrong...I'm not new to this game...I'm just what you could call frugal :-? when it comes to my spending. Up until now, the ONLY gun I have EVER needed was my 835! Killed at least 3 turkey every year for the past 10 years (spring and fall), and at least 2000 geese and a few hundred ducks with that monster! Now it all comes down to the fact that I simply can't seem to work the pump with my left arm extended due to the limited range of motion I have and most likely will have for the rest of my life. Recoil doesn't seem to be an issue. By the end of the late season I could still shoot the thing...once, but it was very difficult to work the action for a follow-up shot or to take a second bird.

So if any of you have ever shot the I12, (I am purely looking for a quality/cost comparrison to the SBEII) or for that matter the M2. I would really appreciate your knowledge and oppinion on wether or not it is a good buy or should i just keep saving my Ipennies for an SBEII? Thanks again guys!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Your girlfriend is willing to buy you a $1400 shotgun for your birthday? Did you buy a ring yet?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

learn how to shoot with the other hand. That will solve your dillema. you can train your eye to be more dominate or shoot with both eyes open. otherwise look at the new vinci. see if its coming out in a 3.5 inch gun. they have absolutely no kick.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

When I was buying my new shotgun last year, the clerk at Gander Mountain was showing me all my semi auto options. We looked at a Stoeger, he nodded no way. Then a Mossberg, same results, Franchi chuckled and then said no. Next was an 11-87 he said ok if maintained, then we got to the good stuff, Benelli, Beretta, Winchester. THe SX3 was the least expensive and I thought it felt the best. I feel I made the right choice, I have had no problems, my shooting ability has improved. As mentioned above by a Brand name. I have been shooting 3" for Geese, no problems out to 40 yards. I don't need/want to shoot any farther


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Dont have experience with either gun, but as an allied health professional, get that shoulder back to working order. I'd hate to see it start affecting the rest of your daily activity. and I promise you, eventually it will. Go see a good physical therapist or athletic trainer. they'll be able to provide you with range of motion and strengthening exercises to do at home. I'm sure you did some PT following surgery, but it isn't over just because insurance isnt paying for it anymore. if anything, spend some "ching" on that so that hunting is even possible in 15 years. just my .02.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Franchi are a good well built gun. They continued to build long action recoil guns after the A5 Browning was discontinued and now build the short action inertia guns as well. Upside is they are as reliable as the SBE series guns for less money. Downside is that they have more felt recoil than a gas operated gun even with the new recoil system they have.

Couple things I have seen in the field is that the guns need to be held tight against the shoulder or they will jam because the way the inertia system works. If you are concerned about mobility and use issues with your other arm this is something to keep in mind.

If shooting roman candles is not a necessity for you I would highly recommend a used Berreta either in a 390Silver Mallard or 391 Urika. Another option in the 3.5" chamber is the Win SX2 or SX3 or Brownings Gold or Silver. Dependable soft shooting guns that will shoot both light loads up to heavy with no issues.

Semi autos all require good maintenance to be dependable regardless of gas or inertia driven. I highly recommend stripping and cleaning the gun before you even shoot it. Lube it properly with a high quality lube like FP-10 or one of similar makeup. If you do this you will not have issues with the gun you chose.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you primary concern is recoil, consider two things: gas op autos have less of a recoil peak than inertial guns. a long forcing cone also does wonders for recoil. if you buy a gun with a short forcing cone ahead of the chamber, it is no big deal to have a gunsmith ream the forcing cone to 1 1/2". i ream my own barrels and it works well. it did wonders for my over/under 10 ga. :thumb:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> ...Semi autos all require good maintenance to be dependable regardless of gas or inertia driven. I highly recommend stripping and cleaning the gun before you even shoot it. Lube it properly with a high quality lube like FP-10 or one of similar makeup. If you do this you will not have issues with the gun you chose.


True statement. My go to gun is an SBE II. The gun just finished it's second season. I keep it clean and lubed and it doesn't fail. I hunt 50+ days per season plus practice days at the range. I keep a Nova in the truck for back up but the pump never comes out of the case.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Old boss from the sporting goods store I worked at before I went into nursing gave me a decent price on a camo SBEII with either a 24" or 26" barrel (I'm a hardcore turkey hunter too!!) for $1449.00. Not too bad. As for PT (physical therapy), I go three times a week for next 4 months (already been going for over 2 months). As a nurse, I am very familiar with the process, but due to the damage and subsequent reconstruction, I'm not sure I will ever have the strength and/or range of motion needed to pop up out of a layout blind and swing, shoot, and pump my shotgun on follow-up shots!  Even the therapist thinks my shoulder may have been "over-tightened" This brings me to the need, not necessarily the desire to go get a new shotgun. As far as pumps go I would put my 835 up against ANY other brand for flexibilty, patterning, strength, and quality! The thing just seems to pattern every thing I feed it, be it light lead, heavy turkey, "heavy shot types", or virtually any steel load!! I still have the federal X-RAY pattern paper with 56 kill hits!! That's right, I said 56 KILL HITS on a turkey pattern @ 40 yards with Winchester Supreme tungsten #5's and a pure gold choke!! The fact is is that I am right handed and have had left shoulder surgery. I can hardly work the pump action on my Ithica lightweight, let alone my 835 with its MUCH longer action! As far as going lefty...well that might make working the pump slide easier, but with heavy recoiling loads...let's just say I'm not rellishing the thought of getting pounded on the shoulder I had MAJOR reconstructive surgery on. Ouchie!! :crybaby: I've looked at the Vinchi nice but when compared to an M2 comfort tech I think it's a little over-priced. I will not own an 11-87...period. (I do own a couple of 870's). The same goes for the 935's...too many reported malfunctions. The Stoeger's don't even make the grade. All this brings me to the fact that I NEED a new semi-auto, ultra-reliable shotgun that will fill the same usage needs that my 835 does now ie: the M2 field, the I12, or the SBEII. I'm guess I'm just lookin for reccomaendations or warnings from ya'll on the Franchi...I know that the M2 or the SBEII will fit the bill, but at basically twice the price of the Franchi! If she does end up being as generous as I'm hoping, then the SBEII it is!, but, if I gotta shell out my own cash, it will probably have to be something else. HELP!!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Both extrema and the benelli are good choices and are at the top of the food chain,however the extrema has less felt recoil when compared sxs with benelli and would be alot easier on your shoulder shooting magnum loads,Franci? :eyeroll:

MPO


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well...it's official!!! She's gettin me a Benelli SBEII for my birthday!! WOO HOO!! Now all I have to do is decide on barrel length. I do alot of waterfowl hunting mainly early season honkers, with a smattering of duck thrown in for good measure, and you will usually find me in a feild during late season going after those big old giants and residents we have up here in my part of the world! But...I am a TOTAL turkey hunting FANATIC, and from about the middle of April to the end of May, i'm chasing gobblers!! Thus enters my NEW dilema...should I go with the 24" or 26" barreled version? I've used both for well...both. I do use a fiber optic, daylight-powered red dot sight (Weaver Quik-Point) on my 835 that I never, ever take off the gun. I use it for bunnies, turkeys, deer, and honkers!...even doves and it truly works! But...with the SBEII being so much lighter than my 835, is my swing going to suffer THAT much on flying shots even with my Weaver Quik-Point on it? Maybe I should just get the 24 incher for this spring (but spring snow goose is in too!!), and pick up a 26" barrel later?? What do you guys think? I can still just barely pump my 835.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on your choice. :beer:

Just keep in mind...

Less weight = recoil
inertia = recoil
3 1/2 = recoil

I own, shoot and LOVE my SBE II. Wouldn't traid her in for nothin'. That said I would REALLY re-consider a gas op shotgun. When shooting my SBE II next to my buddies Extrema there is NO QUESTION that the Extrema is a softer shooting gun. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Also, my SBE II is a 24 incher, and again, for the sake of redundancy, wouldn't trade it for nothin'. Your swing will be quicker with a shorter barrel, which may affect your swing in general. Practice, practice, practice. Finaly you may want to check the price on extra Benelli barrels. If I remember correctly, ( and I have been known to be wrong once or twice, aks my wife... ) I want to say they wanted about $500 or so.

Again, good luck

Gunny


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin about!...an extra/replacement barrel for the Benelli is about $500.00!!  My 835 is presently equiped with a 24" bbl., has been for about 6 years and I LOVE IT!! With the Quik-Point sight on it, and the overall weight of the shotgun, my swing hasn't seemed to suffer...except for this year. I usually average about a case of waterfowl loads and a bunch of heavy turkey loads through it every year and accuracy has been GREAT and recoil has never bugged me before and so if that's the case with a pump gun, then the comfort tech-equiped SBEII shouldn't either. Plus...my brother just sent me a new Aimpoint CM2 sight for my birthday too so I just GOTTA have the new shotgun to match right?! :thumb: LOOK OUT LONGBEARDS!!! That cold shiver up your back is me! :sniper:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey guys. If i haven't said it before, Thanks for all your help, views, insight and opinions. Some are great and some you have to take with a grain of salt, but then it wouldn't be an OPEN chat forum if that wasn't the case right? Anywho, thanks and have a great St. Patty's day!! CHEERS!! :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

DSM,

I've shot a Benelli SBEI since 2000 and now a SBEII. You can't go wrong with that gun. All my brothers shoot the same thing. I'm 5'3 and a 120lbs and I have no problem with the recoil. I only shoot 3 1/2 shells in the late season, but they don't bother me either. You just need to make sure you keep the gun tight to your shoulder. We shoot the 24 inch barrels because they are more maneuverable. I hunt ducks, geese, pheasants, and grouse. I like the 24 inch barrel because I am able to carry it comfortably for long periods as well as use it for thick grouse cover. Plus, as soon as you throw a Pattern Master or Wad Wizard on it you're already back to 25-26 inches. It sounds like you lucked out on your gf! Have a great St. Patty's Day and good luck with your shoulder!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the Quote there Hardsell!! That just bout hits the nail on the head!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks. I got it from somewhere, but I don't remember where.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I finally took the plunge and put a grand of my girlfriends' hard-earned cash :wink: on a new SBEII in Realtree APG HD with a 24" barrel!!  It's turkey season now so I'll wait to pattern for waterfowl, and I picked up a new Pure Gold .670" and a Carlson's turkey choke for it. I'm having the forcing cone lengthened on it now, so we'll see how she shoots when I get her back!! Thanks for the input guys!! Look out turkeys, and ducks, and geese and... :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

$1500 for guns that spit barrels? http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=772701


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow!! I have NEVER heard of that happening (barrel ring snapping off), and I sold firearms and sporting goods for about 8 years before going back to school. I do however keep the barrel nut on ALL of my shotguns as tight as I can get then by hand, and then give them one extra click with a pair of channel locks with the teeth covered by a piece of leather. I always recommended that to my customers too! Keeps everything tight and not sloppin' around, and with slugs or super tight patterns for turkey, it will definetly improve your accuracy! I have heard of the action not functioning properly when a customer failed to re-tighten the barrel nut on his 870 fully after disassembling it for cleaning, but never a barrel ring weld snapping...unless the barrel nut was maybe loose to the point of almost falling off! I can definetly see where the constant pounding of heavy/sharp recoiling loads could do that. I have always been amazed though by some idiots that don't have the attention to detail God gave a goose :wink: and don't maintain their firearms accordingly!  It's a shame really. To invest in something, a tool, for a sport you love and then not to take care it, and then blame it on the gun or the manufacturer, rather than their own negligence... :shake: If I had a dime for every time I saw that, I could retire early!!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

dsm16428 said:


> Wow!! I have NEVER heard of that happening (barrel ring snapping off)...


That's a new one for me too and I've been hunting for more than 40 years (averaging 40-50 hunt days per season plus at the range a couple of times/month in the off months). ...but then I keep my guns clean and tight. There's no substitute for proper maintenance.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Spoke to a gunsmith of 35 years today. He built me a varmint/target rifle in .243 Ackley-Improved a few years back, and he only knows of one instance where he has even heard of a Benelli barrel band snapping off. Apparently the owner had dropped it just right, so that the under side of the barrel struck hard ground and it actually broke free from the band!! Upon further examination, the silver solder wasn't performed correctly and you could actually see gaps in the joint. I guess even high-end firearms manufacturers can have a case of the fridays!! :down:


----------

